# Mystic Dunes remodeled?



## chriskre (Feb 7, 2014)

Anyone stay at Mystic Dunes lately?
The II website shows outdated rooms but the new II video shows remodeled rooms.  Is the resort done with the remodel?


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 7, 2014)

chriskre said:


> Anyone stay at Mystic Dunes lately?
> The II website shows outdated rooms but the new II video shows remodeled rooms.  Is the resort done with the remodel?



We were there about two years ago and they were heavy into the remodeling. I'll be there mid-March and can let you know for sure. I'm reasonably sure they are done by now. The bedrooms had aready been done when we were there, but they were still working on new appliances in the kitchens.

Sheila


----------



## chriskre (Feb 7, 2014)

sfwilshire said:


> We were there about two years ago and they were heavy into the remodeling. I'll be there mid-March and can let you know for sure. I'm reasonably sure they are done by now. The bedrooms had aready been done when we were there, but they were still working on new appliances in the kitchens.
> 
> Sheila



Thanks.  
Looks like a beautiful place once they are done.  
I've never stayed in Celebration so think this would be a nice Christmas option.


----------



## bdfitzp (Feb 7, 2014)

Just returned from staying at this resort. I stayed in building 23 and it was Not updated. Appliances in kitchen were old but clean. Furniture was also not updated and sparse. Unit was big but without carpet (tile floor) it was very noisy in the unit and you could hear neighboring units occupants very easily.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 7, 2014)

bdfitzp said:


> Just returned from staying at this resort. I stayed in building 23 and it was Not updated. Appliances in kitchen were old but clean. Furniture was also not updated and sparse. Unit was big but without carpet (tile floor) it was very noisy in the unit and you could hear neighboring units occupants very easily.



That's what I was afraid of.
They usually give exchangers the crappy rooms until you complain.
Happened to me a few times already in Orlando with Cypress Palms, Vistana and Westgate Palace.  Now when they do it I tell them that I want a room like the pictures on the II/RCI website and they usually oblige me.  Then again I travel in off season so there are usually plenty of nice rooms they are just holding them back.  Not smart IMO since I always post a review on Tripadvisor and RCI.


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 11, 2014)

chriskre said:


> Thanks.
> Looks like a beautiful place once they are done.
> I've never stayed in Celebration so think this would be a nice Christmas option.



Understand that Mystic Dunes is not really "in" the town of Celebration. It sits right off 192 very close to the WDW entrances. Celebration, the town, is not close to it. Very convenient for getting in and out of the parks.

Sheila


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 11, 2014)

How many buildings has been re mold and what are their buildings numbers ?


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 11, 2014)

Mystic Dunes is one of the few resorts I'll never return to.

We stayed there a year ago and had nothing but problems.  I tried to follow up with management and got no help.  I tried to follow up with DRI management (all the way up to the CEO) and got no satisfactory resolution.

When I tried to check in, they had lost my reservation.  It took them about an hour to get things resolved.

The unit was very large but poorly laid out (a ton of wasted space) and "spartan".  It had an almost entirely white color scheme with very few decorations.  The floor was FILTHY.  The kids socks and/or feet were BLACK the entire week.

The kitchen was missing a large number of items.  I called about them, and it took them a full day before they came by.  My youngest was napping.  In the 10-15 seconds it took me to put down my laptop and rush to the door, she rang the bell three times, knocked loudly, and let herself in, with her walking talkie blaring.  She brought about a dozen of the missing items, but nowhere near everything.

WiFi was awful, and they couldn't do anything to fix it.

I was supposed to receive a package while we were there, but it never showed up.  When I checked out, I asked again.  They couldn't find any record of it. I told them it should have been here Thursday and they checked again and still couldn't find it. I found tracking details and it showed as delivered on Thursday. They said they couldn't do anything without the name of the person who signed for it. I got that from UPS, and then they suddenly could find the package. It was another HOUR before they got the package to me. While I was waiting, I asked to speak to a manager and they never sent a manager.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Feb 11, 2014)

*Mystic Dunes*

i have had a few guests stay at Mystic Dunes.  No complaints in fact complements.  

Stephen


----------



## RuralEngineer (Apr 6, 2014)

*blgs*



pedro47 said:


> How many buildings has been re mold and what are their buildings numbers ?



2 buildings have been updated to date.  i don't have the numbers.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 6, 2014)

RuralEngineer said:


> 2 buildings have been updated to date.  i don't have the numbers.



Thanks, how many buildings are at this resort that needs to be updated ?


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 9, 2014)

MichaelColey said:


> WiFi was awful, and they couldn't do anything to fix it.



They had just switched to a new Wifi system when we were there in March. It worked well. My only complaint was that you had to sign on again every time you turned your device off. Free for owners, but a fee for non-owners. Sorry, but I don't recall the fee. $3.95 a day, maybe.

Sheila


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 10, 2014)

What are the conditions of their on site golf courses.?


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 10, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> What are the conditions of their on site golf courses.?



I don't golf, so I haven't a clue. Didn't even make it to the mini golf this trip.

Sorry.

Sheila


----------



## johnrsrq (Jun 7, 2014)

*buildings 18 and 19 diamondized/upgraded request preferred bldgs*



sfwilshire said:


> I don't golf, so I haven't a clue. Didn't even make it to the mini golf this trip.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> Sheila





golfed there 3 times in last month and half. nice and peaceful. courses ok, aerated/discounted last time in late May, 

$39  18 holes/ free lunch till end of June not bad.   mgmt. of Mckenzies changed 3 times in last year.  food ok,  room service.

upgraded units very nice.
old units nice as well, however  the one bedroom standard is an avoid if possible


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 7, 2014)

johnrsrq said:


> golfed there 3 times in last month and half. nice and peaceful. courses ok, aerated/discounted last time in late May,
> 
> $39  18 holes/ free lunch till end of June not bad.   mgmt. of Mckenzies changed 3 times in last year.  food ok,  room service.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the your date.


----------

